# Andate in chiesa?



## iceman. (25 Dicembre 2013)

La frequentate? Ci andate spesso? O solo quando non ne potete fare a meno (comunioni, cresime, matrimoni, messa di Natale,etc..)


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Dicembre 2013)

Non vado in Chiesa da un vita, saranno 3-4 anni.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Dicembre 2013)

Prima di andare all'università praticamente tutte le domeniche.
Poi da quel periodo ho cominciato ad andarci di meno, approcciando in maniera differente la fede attraverso lo studio e la preghiera personale.


----------



## vota DC (25 Dicembre 2013)

A Natale ogni anno tranne questo che era ammalato, a Pasqua ogni tre anni.


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Dicembre 2013)

E' dal primo liceo che non ci vado più ed ora sto all'uni


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Dicembre 2013)

Da quando ho possibilità di gestirmi e scegliere cosa fare non son più entrato in chiesa. Ci tornerei solo per il funerale di un parente oppure come ho fatto questa estate per deridere le statuine e il prete ad un matrimonio ridicolo pieno di persone senza senso, almeno mi diverto


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Dicembre 2013)

Fino alle medie frequentavo, ma ci sono stati alcuni eventi, tra cui un prete viscido che rubava i soldi dal conto della parrocchia per farsi i cavoli suoi, dopo i quali ho smesso di andarci tranne in occasione di matrimoni/funerali/comunioni, oltre al fatto che ho cambiato idea sull'istituzione della Chiesa ma il discorso si fa più complesso ed articolato.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Dicembre 2013)

Onestamente le volte si contano sulle dita di una mano. Mai fatto comunione, cresima, mai seguito una messa, però sono battezzato.


----------



## cris (26 Dicembre 2013)

no, non scherziamo. in nessuna occasione


----------



## Canonista (26 Dicembre 2013)

In chiesa? No grazie, le sfilate di moda non fanno per me...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (26 Dicembre 2013)

Per me non avrebbe senso andare perchè non sono credente. Ho fatto comunque tutti i sacramenti fino alla cresima, ma ero ancora piccolo per prendere una posizione.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Dicembre 2013)

Sono credente, ma non credo nella chiesa. Ho una visione di Dio tutta mia, che non rientra in assoluto nei dogmi della chiesa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Dicembre 2013)

Assolutamente no, e mio figlio non sarà battezzato, la Chiesa intesa come organizzazione ( o meglio azienda ) mi fa vomitare e non la rispetto


----------



## Djici (26 Dicembre 2013)

ci vado solo per cose triste... funerali e matrimoni


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Dicembre 2013)

no, ma credo in Dio...purtroppo ci sono molti infiltrati nella Chiesa ecco perchè tanti di voi dicono quelle parole

pensateci...la Chiesa è l'unica che ha sempre resistito e non è mai crollata dopo tutti gli attacchi da gentaccia


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> no, ma credo in Dio...purtroppo ci sono molti infiltrati nella Chiesa ecco perchè tanti di voi dicono quelle parole
> 
> pensateci...la Chiesa è l'unica che ha sempre resistito e non è mai crollata dopo tutti gli attacchi da gentaccia




Semplice e conciso.
Mi è dispiaciuto molto leggere alcuni commenti, anche se ovviamente ognuno è libero di sentirsi come gli viene.


----------



## juventino (26 Dicembre 2013)

Da ateo/agnostico ho molto rispetto per chi crede, ma a causa di esperienze personali disprezzo molto gli ecclesiastici. Sono battezzato e per un periodo ho persino fatto il catechismo, ma in seguito ho tagliato tutti i contatti con la Chiesa.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Dicembre 2013)

Sarò andato 4 volte in tutta la mia vita (una volta ci portò il professore di religione,al primo anno delle superiori,in occasione della morte di Wojtyla,poi una volta per una comunione,un'altra quando ero piccolissimo per volontà dei miei genitori e l'ultima volta in occasione del compleanno di mio cugino).
Non ci sono mai andato di mia spontanea volontà. Figuriamoci,non ho nemmeno la prima comunione.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Dicembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Sono credente, ma non credo nella chiesa. Ho una visione di Dio tutta mia, che non rientra in assoluto nei dogmi della chiesa.



-


----------



## Denni90 (26 Dicembre 2013)

no ateo.
poi va beh i funerali dei parenti si entra e si pensa ai cavoli propri...


----------



## Livestrong (26 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Da quando ho possibilità di gestirmi e scegliere cosa fare non son più entrato in chiesa. Ci tornerei solo per il funerale di un parente oppure come ho fatto questa estate per deridere le statuine e il prete ad un matrimonio ridicolo pieno di persone senza senso, almeno mi diverto



Che vita interessante devi condurre.


----------



## Djici (26 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> la Chiesa è l'unica che ha sempre resistito e non è mai crollata dopo tutti gli attacchi da gentaccia




non ho capito cosa vuoi dire.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Che vita interessante devi condurre.



Il giusto. Sono il figlio che tutti vorrebbero 

Per quanto mi riguarda chi crede ha una marcia in meno, e in quanto tali non significa che non li rispetti, ma ovviamente traggo le mie conclusioni


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Dicembre 2013)

ci vado tutte le settimane. 

però sono anni purtroppo che non faccio ne comunione ne confessione. 
con tutti gli insulti che tiro dovrei confessarmi un giorno si e uno no.


----------



## smallball (26 Dicembre 2013)

io vado tutte le settimane...


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Il giusto. Sono il figlio che tutti vorrebbero
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda chi crede ha una marcia in meno, e in quanto tali non significa che non li rispetti, ma ovviamente traggo le mie conclusioni



Hai suscitato davvero il mio interesse. Perché la pensi così?


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Dicembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ci vado tutte le settimane.
> 
> però sono anni purtroppo che non faccio ne comunione ne confessione.
> con tutti gli insulti che tiro dovrei confessarmi un giorno si e uno no.




Siamo nella stessa situazione 
Non mi confesso né faccio comunione da anni, anche se da quel punto di vista mi sento molto protestante.


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Che vita interessante devi condurre.



Occhio che in le entrate a gamba tesa in un thread come questo possono avere degli effetti devastanti


----------



## Albijol (26 Dicembre 2013)

da quando ho fatto la cresima una ventina di anni fa, vado a messa solo per i funerali e le messe in ricordo dei defunti


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (26 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Hai suscitato davvero il mio interesse. Perché la pensi così?


Perchè credi a qualcosa che non esiste.
A me fa ridere chi a 18/19 anni, ma già anche a 16 compiuti, va a messa perchè non hanno il coraggio di dire ai genitori che andare a messa non gli interessa, che non credono in dio o che preferiscono dormire fino a tardi la domenica. Ne conosco di gente così; hanno la madre catechista e sono ''costretti'' a frequentare quel giro di persone vuote, basta guardarle negli occhi.


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Dicembre 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Perchè credi a qualcosa che non esiste.
> A me fa ridere chi a 18/19 anni, ma già anche a 16 compiuti, va a messa perchè non hanno il coraggio di dire ai genitori che andare a messa non gli interessa, che non credono in dio o che preferiscono dormire fino a tardi la domenica. Ne conosco di gente così; hanno la madre catechista e sono ''costretti'' a frequentare quel giro di persone vuote, basta guardarle negli occhi.



Mi sembrano affermazioni piuttosto generalizzate e forti, che partono da un'ignoranza (non leggerla nel modo sbagliato, nel senso che chiunque ignora la vita altrui a livello di singolo individuo, da cui una generalizzazione basata non su fatti certi) inevitabile.
Che poi non esista, beh... E' un discorso lungo, e ovviamente sei libero di credere, o non credere, a quello che più desideri 

In ogni caso, non risponde al mio quesito: perché un credente dovrebbe avere una marcia in meno rispetto ad un non credente?


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (26 Dicembre 2013)

'più attribuiamo valore a Dio e minore sarà l'importanza e il potere dell'uomo'


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Dicembre 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> 'più attribuiamo valore a Dio e minore sarà l'importanza e il potere dell'uomo'



Meno "potere attribuiamo" (cosa che comunque non comprendo: Dio ci dà il libero arbitrio, quindi il suo "potere" sta a 0) ad un'entità infallibile e più diamo il potere di decidere della vita e della morte di altri esseri fallibili ad essere fallibili.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Dicembre 2013)

Io vado poco, credo in Dio, ma alcune cose della chiesa non mi vanno giù...


----------



## Ale (26 Dicembre 2013)

leggendo certi commenti , mi viene quasi naturale informare certa gente che in chiesa non ci sono appestati o maniaci o cos'altro. Uno e' libero di andare o meno, ma certe prese di distanza da chi frequenta la chiesa, mi sanno tanto di frasi scritte solo per fenomeggiare in un pubblico triste, che si si esalta per molto poco.


----------



## Livestrong (26 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Hai suscitato davvero il mio interesse. Perché la pensi così?



Ma che davvero?


----------



## Livestrong (26 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> leggendo certi commenti , mi viene quasi naturale informare certa gente che in chiesa non ci sono appestati o maniaci o cos'altro. Uno e' libero di andare o meno, ma certe prese di distanza da chi frequenta la chiesa, mi sanno tanto di frasi scritte solo per fenomeggiare in un pubblico triste, che si si esalta per molto poco.


È gente che si esalta ad inventare modi originali per bestemmiare, che va a messa apposta per sghignazzare come manco i dodicenni fanno più ormai. 
Delle Ferrari testarossa proprio, per restare in ambito motoristico


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma che davvero?



Oh eddai, la morosa dista N ore di treno, e sono stufo di fare bilanci e ricorsi. Devo pur far qualcosa


----------



## Lollo interista (26 Dicembre 2013)

(PROVOCATION MODE ON)

Che palle chi dice _Io creeedo in Dio,sono cattolico,ma non nella Chiesa_
Zio pino,se ti professi CATTOLICO,devi credere nella Chiesa,nel papa,il successore di Pietro,DEVI.....
se non ti sta bene ti fondi una propria religione e basta......

(PROVOCATION MODE OFF)

Non vado in Chiesa dal funerale di mia nonna 11 anni fa, sono agnostico


----------



## SuperMilan (26 Dicembre 2013)

Io ci vado meno di quanto vorrei. Rispetto l'opinione di tutti, ma leggendo qualcuno mi viene da sorridere.


----------



## Livestrong (26 Dicembre 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> (PROVOCATION MODE ON)
> 
> Che palle chi dice _Io creeedo in Dio,sono cattolico,ma non nella Chiesa_
> Zio pino,se ti professi CATTOLICO,devi credere nella Chiesa,nel papa,il successore di Pietro,DEVI.....
> ...



D'accordissimo. Stesso identico Discorso per atei non sbattezzati o cattolici che si dichiarano protestanti o di altre religioni


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Dicembre 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> (PROVOCATION MODE ON)
> 
> Che palle chi dice _Io creeedo in Dio,sono cattolico,ma non nella Chiesa_
> Zio pino,se ti professi CATTOLICO,devi credere nella Chiesa,nel papa,il successore di Pietro,DEVI.....
> ...



Veramente esisterebbero pure i protestanti


----------



## Lollo interista (26 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo. Stesso identico Discorso per *atei non sbattezzati* o cattolici che si dichiarano protestanti o di altre religioni



Già provveduto in tal senso


----------



## Lollo interista (26 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Veramente esisterebbero pure i protestanti



Esserlo in Italia fa sorridere,è una mentalità proprio estranea al nostro DNA


----------



## Dexter (26 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo. Stesso identico Discorso per atei non sbattezzati o cattolici che si dichiarano protestanti o di altre religioni


Io mi ritengo ateo e in quanto tale il battesimo non mi fa nè caldo nè freddo,ritengo semplicemente che mi abbiano poggiato da neonato della normale acqua sulla fronte. Francamente non vedo perchè dovrei andare a "sbattezzarmi",boh,che mi frega?


----------



## Dexter (26 Dicembre 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Già provveduto in tal senso


Ma perchè? Non è un po' come ammettere la "sacralità" del sacramento? (scusate il gioco di parole)
Ditemi le vostre opinioni a riguardo perchè mi interessano


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Dicembre 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Esserlo in Italia fa sorridere,è una mentalità proprio estranea al nostro DNA



Eh vabbé, mica ci sono i credenti secondo ius soli


----------



## SuperMilan (26 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Io mi ritengo ateo e in quanto tale il battesimo non mi fa nè caldo nè freddo,ritengo semplicemente che mi abbiano poggiato da neonato della normale acqua sulla fronte. Francamente non vedo perchè dovrei andare a "sbattezzarmi",boh,che mi frega?



Comunque sia quello è un Sacramento. Che ti identifica con la religione Cristiana. Credo sia quello il discorso di Livestrong.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (26 Dicembre 2013)

Dov'era il libero arbitrio quando mi hanno battezzato?


----------



## Livestrong (26 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma perchè? Non è un po' come ammettere la "sacralità" del sacramento? (scusate il gioco di parole)
> Ditemi le vostre opinioni a riguardo perchè mi interessano



Ma infatti non è che se tu non ci credi diventa automaticamente senza valore. È senza valore per te, ma per altri miliardi di persone ne ha


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma perchè? Non è un po' come ammettere la "sacralità" del sacramento? (scusate il gioco di parole)
> Ditemi le vostre opinioni a riguardo perchè mi interessano



Conosco atei che ne fanno una vera e propria crociata anti chiesa. Senza scherzi.
"Ti devi sbattezzare perché loro fanno la conta dei battezzati e ti propinano il numero, nonostante questo sia inflazionato di tutti gli atei che se ne fregano. Così aumentano il loro potere". Cito.

Io personalmente se avrò un figlio lo farò battezzare, quando sarà in età tale da poter giudicare (sebbene continui a credere che la fede sia un dono, alogico, quindi non dipenda dalla tua età o qi) farà le sue scelte.


----------



## Livestrong (26 Dicembre 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Dov'era il libero arbitrio quando mi hanno battezzato?



Il libero arbitrio ce l'hai adesso, o ti pesa troppo il sedere? Se io mi sentissi ateo non aspetterei un minuto di più a restare cristiano


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Dicembre 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Dov'era il libero arbitrio quando mi hanno battezzato?



Questa non l'ho capita.

Il libero arbitrio è stato leso perché i tuoi genitori hanno scelto di farti battezzare?
O perché ti è stato fatto un bagnetto (per come puoi vederla tu) con cerimonia annessa?

E' come dire che è stato leso il libero arbitrio perché hanno festeggiato il tuo compleanno a un anno invitando gente che non conosci.


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il libero arbitrio ce l'hai adesso, o ti pesa troppo il sedere? Se io mi sentissi ateo non aspetterei un minuto di più a restare cristiano



Anche perché ormai i picchetti anti cristiani non sono esattamente delle oasi nel deserto


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Dicembre 2013)

Comunque di farisei ce ne sono a tonnellate.

Altrimenti non riesco davvero a spiegarmi l'astio che permea diversi post.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (26 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il libero arbitrio ce l'hai adesso, o ti pesa troppo il sedere? Se io mi sentissi ateo non aspetterei un minuto di più a restare cristiano


Invece che a me abbiano messo dell'acqua (ohh dio santissimo l'acqua santa donatoci dall'eterno signore misericordioso ahahahahahahahahahahah) sulla fronte cambia poco o nulla però diciamo che vi hanno iniettato bene il cervello di stupidate, usi e tradizioni che se ci pensi bene a freddo non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra, tra queste il battesimo ai neonati.


----------



## Dexter (26 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma infatti non è che se tu non ci credi diventa automaticamente senza valore. È senza valore per te, ma per altri miliardi di persone ne ha


Ok è giusto,e quindi perchè dovrei sbattezzarmi? Con me stesso sono a posto...Dovrei farlo per far vedere a coloro che gli danno un significato che per me è una boiata? E che mi importerebbe?


----------



## Livestrong (26 Dicembre 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Invece che a me abbiano messo dell'acqua (ohh dio santissimo l'acqua santa donatoci dall'eterno signore misericordioso ahahahahahahahahahahah) sulla fronte cambia poco o nulla però diciamo che vi hanno iniettato bene il cervello di stupidate, usi e tradizioni che se ci pensi bene a freddo non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra, tra queste il battesimo ai neonati.



Yeah uomo, così sì che sei un vero gangsta della strada.

Provo con un esempio a prova di criceto: ti autoconvinci che una banconota di 5 euro ne valga in realtà 100. Prova ad andare a pagare una cena con quella banconota e pretendere il resto.


----------



## Dexter (26 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Conosco atei che ne fanno una vera e propria crociata anti chiesa. Senza scherzi.
> "Ti devi sbattezzare perché loro fanno la conta dei battezzati e ti propinano il numero, nonostante questo sia inflazionato di tutti gli atei che se ne fregano. Così aumentano il loro potere". Cito.


Vabè tu mi porti un esempio di gente scema . Viceversa ci sono quelli che cercano a tutti i costi di appioppare la fede ai non credenti


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (26 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Yeah uomo, così sì che sei un vero gangsta della strada.
> 
> Provo con un esempio a prova di criceto: ti autoconvinci che una banconota di 5 euro ne valga in realtà 100. Prova ad andare a pagare una cena con quella banconota e pretendere il resto.


Detto da uno che crede a qualcosa che non è mai esistito mi rincuora. Continua, ti prego, dai continua ..


----------



## Livestrong (26 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ok è giusto,e quindi perchè dovrei sbattezzarmi? Con me stesso sono a posto...Dovrei farlo per far vedere a coloro che gli danno un significato che per me è una boiata? E che mi importerebbe?



Perché il battesimo ha un solo valore, che poi tu puoi accettare o meno. Ma non è che cambia in base a quello che vuole ogni individuo. Se tu lo accetti, sei cristiano, se lo rifiuti (e ti fai sbattezzare) sei ateo. Altrimenti sei semplicemente un cristiano non praticante che rinnega la propria religione


----------



## Livestrong (26 Dicembre 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Detto da uno che crede a qualcosa che non è mai esistito mi rincuora. Continua, ti prego, dai continua ..



Dove avrei scritto di credere ed andare a messa ogni giorno? Ritenta e sarai più fortunato uomo


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Dicembre 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Invece che a me abbiano messo dell'acqua (ohh dio santissimo l'acqua santa donatoci dall'eterno signore misericordioso ahahahahahahahahahahah) sulla fronte cambia poco o nulla però diciamo che vi hanno iniettato bene il cervello di stupidate, usi e tradizioni che se ci pensi bene a freddo non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra, tra queste il battesimo ai neonati.



Io fatico a capirti, a meno che tu non abbia avuto davvero pessime esperienze con persone credenti.
Perché non riesci a sostenere un discorso senza denigrare persone che invece si prendono la briga di risponderti tranquillamente?


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Dicembre 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Detto da uno che crede a qualcosa che non è mai esistito mi rincuora. Continua, ti prego, dai continua ..



Io ti vedo molto convinto, e non sono qui per screditarti, ma tu sai che le menti più brillanti del pensiero logico dell'umanità si sono interrogate per vite intere circa l'esistenza o meno di un'entità superiore, senza raggiungere una risposta?
Ti è mai capitato di studiare filosofia?


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (26 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Io fatico a capirti, a meno che tu non abbia avuto davvero pessime esperienze con persone credenti.
> Perché non riesci a sostenere un discorso senza denigrare persone che invece si prendono la briga di risponderti tranquillamente?


Perchè le persone che credono in Dio hanno una marcia in meno o difendono la Chiesa hanno una marcia in meno.


----------



## Dexter (26 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Perché il battesimo ha un solo valore, che poi tu puoi accettare o meno. Ma non è che cambia in base a quello che vuole ogni individuo. Se tu lo accetti, sei cristiano, se lo rifiuti (e ti fai sbattezzare) sei ateo. Altrimenti sei semplicemente un cristiano non praticante che rinnega la propria religione


Personalmente credo che ogni ateo abbia la sua opinione a riguardo. C'è chi come la vede come me,che non gli frega nulla se viene visto dai cristiani come "uno di loro",e chi come [MENTION=274]Lollo interista[/MENTION] che sostenendo quel che dici tu si sbattezza. Per me conta quello che senti,non quel che sei sulla carta. Probabilmente esistono persone non battezzate che hanno fede e credono,al contrario mio che son battezzato...E dal mio punto di vista è una stupidaggine ritenere che io sia più cristiano di loro


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Dicembre 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Perchè le persone che credono in Dio hanno una marcia in meno o difendono la Chiesa hanno una marcia in meno.



Ma è un postulato che rasenta la fede se non sei in grado di sostenere una motivazione valida, e per ora non è quel che stai facendo. Cionondimeno, non ti dà il diritto di insultare o svilire credenze religiose, come da regolamento.


----------



## Livestrong (26 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Personalmente credo che ogni ateo abbia la sua opinione a riguardo. C'è chi come la vede come me,che non gli frega nulla se viene visto dai cristiani come "uno di loro",e chi come [MENTION=274]Lollo interista[/MENTION] che sostenendo quel che dici tu si sbattezza. Per me conta quello che senti,non quel che sei sulla carta. Probabilmente esistono persone non battezzate che hanno fede e credono,al contrario mio che son battezzato...E dal mio punto di vista è una stupidaggine ritenere che io sia più cristiano di loro



Ed invece è così. Ma sia chiaro, un buon 90% dei battezzati, me compreso! non è in realtà credente. Perché per credere devi essere davvero convinto, dopo esser passato attraverso un cammino di conoscenza di sè stessi mica da ridere. Molti pensano di essere cristiani ma non lo sono, andare a messa ogni giorno non serve a nulla se in realtà nel tuo cuore non hai accettato Dio


----------



## Livestrong (26 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma è un postulato che rasenta la fede se non sei in grado di sostenere una motivazione valida, e per ora non è quel che stai facendo. Cionondimeno, non ti dà il diritto di insultare o svilire credenze religiose, come da regolamento.


Sta con le spalle al muro, cosa pretendi? Discorsi seri non può più farne


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (26 Dicembre 2013)

Dico solo che chi crede in Dio o tutto ciò che riguarda la Chiesa debba prenotare urgentemente una visita dallo psichiatra, tutto qua. Un consiglio, niente di più.


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sta con le spalle al muro, cosa pretendi? Discorsi seri non può più farne



Tentare non costa nulla 
Poi alla fine è solo un discorso post cena, la mia ragazza non crede e io sì, ma non per questo mi metto a fare tipo tribunale dell'inquisizione o affini. Mi spiace solo che rispetto ad un atteggiamento neutrale ci sia tutto quest'astio anticristiano, manco fossimo qui a fare la caccia alle streghe


----------



## Dexter (26 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ed invece è così. Ma sia chiaro, un buon 90% dei battezzati, me compreso! non è in realtà credente. Perché per credere devi essere davvero convinto, dopo esser passato attraverso un cammino di conoscenza di sè stessi mica da ridere. Molti pensano di essere cristiani ma non lo sono, andare a messa ogni giorno non serve a nulla se in realtà nel tuo cuore non hai accettato Dio


Vabè è cosi per la Chiesa,di certo non per i non credenti,quindi cavoli del credente non battezzato che per "farsi accettare" deve battezzarsi  per il resto son d'accordo


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Dicembre 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Dico solo che chi crede in Dio o tutto ciò che riguarda la Chiesa debba prenotare urgentemente una visita dallo psichiatra, tutto qua. Un consiglio, niente di più.



Guarda che stai infrangendo a più riprese il regolamento, io te lo dico 


Oltretutto senza sostenere in maniera logica il tuo pensiero è difficile perorare la tua guerra contro l'alogicità altrui


----------



## Dexter (26 Dicembre 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Dico solo che chi crede in Dio o tutto ciò che riguarda la Chiesa debba prenotare urgentemente una visita dallo psichiatra, tutto qua. Un consiglio, niente di più.


Ah beh,se lo dice Kaos che dio non esiste allora siam tutti d'accordo  Dopo questa notizia non ci saranno più guerre,mistero risolto.


----------



## Canonista (26 Dicembre 2013)

Bisogna però ammettere che chi ha conoscenze in ambito ecclesiastico, ha più vie d'uscita di una persona "normale", cristiana o meno che sia. 

Brutto vedere delle graduatorie taroccate perché il nipote del sacerdote è incapace di prendersi uno dei primi 10 posti senza aiutini.

È questo che non dovrebbe esistere, per questo molta gente, me compreso, appiccherebbe un paio di fuochi in ogni chiesa.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Dicembre 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> (PROVOCATION MODE ON)
> 
> Che palle chi dice _Io creeedo in Dio,sono cattolico,ma non nella Chiesa_
> Zio pino,se ti professi CATTOLICO,devi credere nella Chiesa,nel papa,il successore di Pietro,DEVI.....
> se non ti sta bene ti fondi una propria religione e basta......



Mi sembra una sciocchezza, dio parla a tutti dal papa all'ultimo degli atei, ma ognuno ascolta con le sue orecchie e la sua sensibilità, cosa creiamo una religione per ogni visione di Dio che ha ciascuno di noi? per esempio la mia è molto panteista ma ho una certezza quasi scentifica dell'esistenza di Dio, che m'importa del modo di celebrarlo? va bene anche quello cattolico, e che mi importa della mitologia a lui legata? ogni popolo o cultura ha i suoi miti per descriverlo, non ci vedo nulla di strano


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Dicembre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Bisogna però ammettere che chi ha conoscenze in ambito ecclesiastico, ha più vie d'uscita di una persona "normale", cristiana o meno che sia.
> 
> Brutto vedere delle graduatorie taroccate perché il nipote del sacerdote è incapace di prendersi uno dei primi 10 posti senza aiutini.
> 
> È questo che non dovrebbe esistere, per questo molta gente, me compreso, appiccherebbe un paio di fuochi in ogni chiesa.



Questa è una realtà pessima, che però è più legata a CL che alla chiesa in sé. Purtroppo è davvero un cancro sociale.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (26 Dicembre 2013)

Oh mi raccomando niente sesso prima del matrimonio perchè è un atto impuro, mi raccomando eh , non si scherza su ste cose.
Patetico.


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ah beh,se lo dice Kaos che dio non esiste allora siam tutti d'accordo  Dopo questa notizia non ci saranno più guerre,mistero risolto.



Più che altro, in base alle non argomentazioni di cui sopra, miste alla pubblicazione di un video, è più semplice ribaltare in maniera abbastanza ironica il fatto che il lavaggio del cervello lo si stia subendo, più che denunciarlo.


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Dicembre 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Oh mi raccomando niente sesso prima del matrimonio perchè è un atto impuro, mi raccomando eh , non si scherza su ste cose.
> Patetico.



Guarda che stai uscendo di brutto dal seminato, e sei quasi al limite del flame, perché stai solo provocando senza rispondere agli altri utenti. Puoi pensarla come vuoi, nessuno ti dice nulla, però se non riesci a reggere un discorso, fare sparate così senza molto senso nel mezzo del topic non solo non ti aiuta a perorare le tue idee, ma intasa la discussione stessa.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Questa è una realtà pessima, che però è più legata a CL che alla chiesa in sé. Purtroppo è davvero un cancro sociale.



Per come la vedo io purtroppo o semplicemente per natura, il male è inisito nella natura umana, e non si può pretendere una chiesa fatta da uomini "perfetti", per dire, su 10000, anche solo 1 che fa porcherie ci sarà sempre


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (26 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Guarda che stai uscendo di brutto dal seminato, e sei quasi al limite del flame, perché stai solo provocando senza rispondere agli altri utenti. Puoi pensarla come vuoi, nessuno ti dice nulla, però se non riesci a reggere un discorso, fare sparate così senza molto senso nel mezzo del topic non solo non ti aiuta a perorare le tue idee, ma intasa la discussione stessa.


Dal seminato ci sto dentro. Lo dice la Bibbia che è un atto impuro fare sesso prima del matrimonio. Ovvio che era una provocazione, non si possono frenare gli istinti sessuali, è un fattore umano, stai andando contro i tuoi istinti primari il che non è umano.


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Dicembre 2013)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Per come la vedo io purtroppo o semplicemente per natura, il male è inisito nella natura umana, e non si può pretendere una chiesa fatta da uomini "perfetti", per dire, su 10000, anche solo 1 che fa porcherie ci sarà sempre



Ah beh questo è lapalissiano.
Giusto ieri ho scoperto in via indiretta che una chiesa era chiusa perché il parroco è indagato per ricettazione, vedi te 

Però per CL la cosa è più organizzata. E' un potere politico, non c'entra nulla con la fede. Anzi, ci sono tanti appartenenti a CL che in fin dei conti non credono o comunque non sono fanatici, ma resistono ai loro costumi per poter scalare le gerarchie sociali in determinati ambienti.


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Dicembre 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Dal seminato ci sto dentro. Lo dice la Bibbia che è un atto impuro fare sesso prima del matrimonio. Ovvio che era una provocazione, non si possono frenare gli istinti sessuali, è un fattore umano, stai andando contro i tuoi istinti primari il che non è umano.



Mi citeresti il passo per favore?


Ma, in ogni caso, si parlava un po' d'altro, per la cronaca ?


----------



## SuperMilan (26 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Mi citeresti il passo per favore?



Anche a me per favore... Non sono ancora riuscito a trovarlo...


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (26 Dicembre 2013)

Genesi 39: 7-16 "Dopo questi fatti, la moglie del padrone gettò gli occhi su Giuseppe e gli disse: "Unisciti a me!". Ma egli rifiutò e disse alla moglie del suo padrone: "Vedi, il mio signore non mi domanda conto di quanto è nella sua casa e mi ha dato in mano tutti i suoi averi. Lui stesso non conta più di me in questa casa; non mi ha proibito nulla, se non te, perché sei sua moglie. E come potrei fare questo grande male e peccare contro Dio?"..."

Deuteronomio 22: 22-29 "...Se un uomo trova una fanciulla vergine che non sia fidanzata, l`afferra e pecca con lei e sono colti in flagrante, l`uomo che ha peccato con lei darà al padre della fanciulla cinquanta sicli d`argento; essa sarà sua moglie, per il fatto che egli l`ha disonorata, e non potrà ripudiarla per tutto il tempo della sua vita."
Proverbi cap. 5 incoraggia ad evitare di avere rapporti con le prostitute e ad essere fedeli alla propria sposa

Marco 7. 21, 22 "Dal di dentro infatti, cioè dal cuore degli uomini, escono le intenzioni cattive: fornicazioni, furti, omicidi, adultèri, cupidigie, malvagità, inganno, impudicizia, invidia, calunnia, superbia, stoltezza."

1 Corinti 6: 18 "Fuggite la fornicazione! Qualsiasi peccato l`uomo commetta, è fuori del suo corpo; ma chi si dá alla fornicazione, pecca contro il proprio corpo."

Efesini 5:5,6 " Perché, sappiatelo bene, nessun fornicatore, o impuro, o avaro - che è roba da idolàtri - avrà parte al regno di Cristo e di Dio. Nessuno vi inganni con vani ragionamenti: per queste cose infatti piomba l`ira di Dio sopra coloro che gli resistono."


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (26 Dicembre 2013)

Genesi 2,24
Per questo l'uomo abbandonerà suo padre e sua madre e si unirà a sua moglie e i due saranno una sola carne.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (26 Dicembre 2013)

Il sermone sul monte
27 Voi avete udito che fu detto: Non commettere adulterio. 
28 Ma io vi dico che chiunque guarda una donna per appetirla, ha già commesso adulterio con lei nel suo cuore.


----------



## Doctore (26 Dicembre 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Dico solo che chi crede in Dio o tutto ciò che riguarda la Chiesa debba prenotare urgentemente una visita dallo psichiatra, tutto qua. Un consiglio, niente di più.


abbiamo l altro fanatico nel forum al contrario?
Prima nel forum c era quello che diceva chi non seguiva gesu andava all inferno...ora c e un altro che dice chi crede in Dio è da internare...
Se credi vai al manicomio...se non credi vai all inferno 


ps:Non sono credente.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (26 Dicembre 2013)

E la bibbia fa anche delle distinzioni sociali gravissime, attenzione:
(1 Corinzi 15:33). Avere un qualunque tipo di relazione intima con una/un non
credente può subito e facilmente trasformarsi in qualcosa che ti sia d’ostacolo al tuo
cammino con Cristo. Noi siamo chiamati a evangelizzare i perduti, non ad avere intimità
con loro. Non c’è nulla di sbagliato nel costruire delle amicizie di buona qualità con i non
credenti — ma fino a un certo punto. Se tu stessi corteggiando una/un non credente,
quale sarebbe, in tutta onestà, la tua priorità: vivere un’avventura sentimentale con lei/lui
o conquistarne l’anima per Cristo? Se tu fossi sposato/a con una/un non credente, come
coltivereste entrambi un’intimità spirituale nel vostro matrimonio? Come potreste costruire
un matrimonio di buona qualità, se non siete d’accordo sul tema più importante di tutto
l’universo: il Signore Gesù Cristo?


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Dicembre 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Genesi 39: 7-16 "Dopo questi fatti, la moglie del padrone gettò gli occhi su Giuseppe e gli disse: "Unisciti a me!". Ma egli rifiutò e disse alla moglie del suo padrone: "Vedi, il mio signore non mi domanda conto di quanto è nella sua casa e mi ha dato in mano tutti i suoi averi. Lui stesso non conta più di me in questa casa; non mi ha proibito nulla, se non te, perché sei sua moglie. E come potrei fare questo grande male e peccare contro Dio?"..."
> 
> Deuteronomio 22: 22-29 "...Se un uomo trova una fanciulla vergine che non sia fidanzata, l`afferra e pecca con lei e sono colti in flagrante, l`uomo che ha peccato con lei darà al padre della fanciulla cinquanta sicli d`argento; essa sarà sua moglie, per il fatto che egli l`ha disonorata, e non potrà ripudiarla per tutto il tempo della sua vita."
> Proverbi cap. 5 incoraggia ad evitare di avere rapporti con le prostitute e ad essere fedeli alla propria sposa
> ...



Molto bene. E' già qualcosa. Così a naso hai fatto un copia e incolla un pelo superficiale perché a cercare meglio avresti potuto trovare pezzi più consoni a sostenere le tue tesi, ma va già bene così.

Fermiamoci e analizziamo il significato di tutto ciò che è scritto. Del perché è scritto.
Ti sei mai chiesto, ad esempio, perché la Genesi è stata scritta in quel modo, rispetto a parlare di evoluzione e scimmie?
Senza divagare, chiedo direttamente, secondo te, N mila anni fa, quale poteva essere l'età da matrimonio? Quali potevano essere le condizioni igieniche di un rapporto? Quali le leggi contro i maltrattamenti, gli stupri, etc? 

Guarda, per esempio, cosa esce dal Nuovo Testamento in poi. Vedi l'evoluzione che ne esce? Vedi che il concetto che traspare è molto più sottile rispetto al mero "matrimonio" come atto formale, ma che semplicemente si traduce in un atto di fornicazione pura e semplice?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Dicembre 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Il sermone sul monte
> 27 Voi avete udito che fu detto: Non commettere adulterio.
> 28 Ma io vi dico che chiunque guarda una donna per appetirla, ha già commesso adulterio con lei nel suo cuore.



Tutte quello che hai citato sono interpretazioni date da uomini, praticamente tutte le persone credenti che conosco hanno fatto sesso prima del matrimonio, segno che Dio ci sussurra che è cosa saggia e giusta


----------



## SuperMilan (26 Dicembre 2013)

Di tutti questi passi l'unico che parla DIRETTAMENTE di sesso prima del matrimonio (e non di rapporti con prostitute, lascivia e fedeltà alla moglie, che sono altra cosa) è quello del Deuteronomio, il quale sembra però descrivere più la legge che vigeva allora che altro.
Comunque sia, non voglio fare polemica, assolutamente. Vedo che Morto che parla mi ha preceduto in alcune delle cose che volevo dire XD XD XD


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Dicembre 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> E la bibbia fa anche delle distinzioni sociali gravissime, attenzione:
> (1 Corinzi 15:33). Avere un qualunque tipo di relazione intima con una/un non
> credente può subito e facilmente trasformarsi in qualcosa che ti sia d’ostacolo al tuo
> cammino con Cristo. Noi siamo chiamati a evangelizzare i perduti, non ad avere intimità
> ...



Forzi dei ragionamenti (peraltro non attinenti alla discussione iniziale, che corre ben oltre la Bibbia) prendendo stralci senza interpretarli, cosa sbagliata in re ipsa parlando di scritture.
Oltretutto, anche semplicemente sul piano logico, lavorare pedissequamente su un testo riadattato nei secoli, in lingue diverse, in mani diverse, è semplicemente poco sensato 

A leggere la Bibbia parola per parola si legge pure che Gesù Cristo non era figlio unico.

Non è questo il senso di essere Cristiani. Sul serio.

A me spiace se qualche credente ti ha fatto passare brutte esperienze, ma guarda che il senso della fede non è denigrare chi non ce l'ha, o obbligarlo ad abbracciarla a tutti i costi, o forzarti a fare cose che non vorresti o lavarti il cervello. E' proprio la fede che ti permette di scegliere


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (26 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla possiamo parlarne su twitter?


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Dicembre 2013)

E' un peccato, speravo di poter dialogare con te.

Ti lascio.


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Dicembre 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Morto che parla possiamo parlarne su twitter?



Non ho twitter, preferisci usare i messaggi privati?


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (26 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non ho twitter, preferisci usare i messaggi privati?


ma perchè prima non volevi parlarmi scusa?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Dicembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> non ho capito cosa vuoi dire.



la Chiesa esiste praticamente da sempre e nel corso della Storia ci sono state tante organizzazioni che hanno provato a distruggerla e TUTTE quante sono cadute (e ovviamente nate dopo di lei)


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (26 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> la Chiesa esiste praticamente da sempre e nel corso della Storia ci sono state tante organizzazioni che hanno provato a distruggerla e TUTTE quante sono cadute (e ovviamente nate dopo di lei)


Però la Pro Vercelli ha più scudetti della Chiesa, che vuol dire scusa.. E l'inter ha fatto il triplete, la Chiesa no.
Bo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Dicembre 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Però la Pro Vercelli ha più scudetti della Chiesa, che vuol dire scusa.. E l'inter ha fatto il triplete, la Chiesa no.
> Bo.



dai cacchio era una discussione seria questa xD


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Dicembre 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> ma perchè prima non volevi parlarmi scusa?



No scusa mi sono perso, non ho capito.


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> la Chiesa esiste praticamente da sempre e nel corso della Storia ci sono state tante organizzazioni che hanno provato a distruggerla e TUTTE quante sono cadute (e ovviamente nate dopo di lei)



Spesso mi domando in via "infedele" come sia possibile che nel 2013 ogni giorno, in tutto il mondo, la data prende a riferimento la nascita del figlio di un falegname.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Semplice e conciso.
> Mi è dispiaciuto molto leggere alcuni commenti, anche se ovviamente ognuno è libero di sentirsi come gli viene.





poi ragazzi ora magari per molti di voi dico una cosa stupid a, rispondete senza trollate per favore
immaginate che avete la certezza che esiste Dio, il Paradiso, Purgatorio e Inferno ecc.ecc. voi che non credete in Dio e bestemmiate ecc.ecc. qual è la vostra reazione??? Fate i duri e sfidate tutto e tutti?
E lo dico non da bravo Cristiano purtroppo...


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Dicembre 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Dico solo che chi crede in Dio o tutto ciò che riguarda la Chiesa debba prenotare urgentemente una visita dallo psichiatra, tutto qua. Un consiglio, niente di più.



Lo scontro credenti vs. non credenti credo sia tra le cose più stupide mai esistite sulla faccia della terra, soprattutto perché poi gli stessi vanno in giro a predicare la libertà di pensiero e di espressione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Dicembre 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Dico solo che chi crede in Dio o tutto ciò che riguarda la Chiesa debba prenotare urgentemente una visita dallo psichiatra, tutto qua. Un consiglio, niente di più.



ancora sti discorsi girano oggi? In teoria questo commento sarebbe da Ban per 1900 anni


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> .



Libera i PM


----------



## Canonista (27 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> la Chiesa esiste praticamente da sempre e nel corso della Storia ci sono state tante organizzazioni che hanno provato a distruggerla e TUTTE quante sono cadute (e ovviamente nate dopo di lei)



Vabbè dai, anche la Mafia esiste da quando esiste l'uomo - cambiando assetto e nome di tanto in tanto - ed è talmente ben radicata nel sistema che è impossibile sradicarla via e distruggerla, questo però non vuol dire che sia la miglior "organizzazione" del mondo. 


Come ha già detto qualcuno in precedenza, non ci sarà mai un bene/benessere assoluto, fin quando l'uomo sarà sulla terra giustizia (o bontà generale) e corruzione (o cattiveria) andranno sempre più di pari passo.


----------



## Djici (27 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> la Chiesa esiste praticamente da sempre e nel corso della Storia ci sono state tante organizzazioni che hanno provato a distruggerla e TUTTE quante sono cadute (e ovviamente nate dopo di lei)



OK, questo lo avevo capito, quello che non avevo capito e cosa puo dimostrare questa cosa.
se era solo un dato di fatto e giustissimo.
invece se e un argomento per dimostrare qualcosa e sbagliato.


----------



## prebozzio (27 Dicembre 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Perchè le persone che credono in Dio hanno una marcia in meno o difendono la Chiesa hanno una marcia in meno.


E poi dicono che il problema di chi crede in Dio è di essere giudicanti


----------



## Hammer (27 Dicembre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Bisogna però ammettere che chi ha conoscenze in ambito ecclesiastico, ha più vie d'uscita di una persona "normale", cristiana o meno che sia.
> 
> Brutto vedere delle graduatorie taroccate perché il nipote del sacerdote è incapace di prendersi uno dei primi 10 posti senza aiutini.
> 
> È questo che non dovrebbe esistere, per questo molta gente, me compreso, appiccherebbe un paio di fuochi in ogni chiesa.



A che ti riferisci? Puoi essere più preciso?


----------



## Hammer (27 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> il senso della fede non è denigrare chi non ce l'ha, o obbligarlo ad abbracciarla a tutti i costi, o forzarti a fare cose che non vorresti o lavarti il cervello. E' proprio la fede che ti permette di scegliere



Possiamo anche chiudere il topic


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] mi ripeti la definizione di chi è ateo ma non è sbattezzato?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Dicembre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai, anche la Mafia esiste da quando esiste l'uomo - cambiando assetto e nome di tanto in tanto - ed è talmente ben radicata nel sistema che è impossibile sradicarla via e distruggerla, questo però non vuol dire che sia la miglior "organizzazione" del mondo.
> 
> 
> Come ha già detto qualcuno in precedenza, non ci sarà mai un bene/benessere assoluto, fin quando l'uomo sarà sulla terra giustizia (o bontà generale) e corruzione (o cattiveria) andranno sempre più di pari passo.



ma dai la Mafia non ha niente a che vedere con le organizzazioni passate...pure lo scopo è diverso, hanno in comune soltanto il fatto di essere dei criminali e basta...la Mafia esiste da fine 800-inizio 900 e prima o poi morirà come tutti i fenomeni naturali...certo adesso è ancora presto

sull'ultimo pezzo sono d'accordo


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Libera i PM



Si ma ora tocca a te liberare spazio


----------



## Jaqen (27 Dicembre 2013)

Come ha scritto Lollo, chi è cristiano deve andare anche in chiesa, o comunque cercare di andarci ogni domenica. Non si può credere nel dio cristiano senza andare in chiesa. Sennò si crede nel proprio dio, personalizzato, basato sulle proprie esperienze, che non è dio, ma è propria morale.
A me piace credere in qualcosa, ma forse è credere nel buon senso e nelle cose che secondo me sono giuste, ma non vado in chiesa. E non è essere cristiani. Però invidio quelli che ha non fede e che credono. Gli invidio veramente tanto. E invidio chi ha costanza di andare a messa, confessarsi...


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Come ha scritto Lollo, chi è cristiano deve andare anche in chiesa, o comunque cercare di andarci ogni domenica. Non si può credere nel dio cristiano senza andare in chiesa. Sennò si crede nel proprio dio, personalizzato, basato sulle proprie esperienze, che non è dio, ma è propria morale.
> A me piace credere in qualcosa, ma forse è credere nel buon senso e nelle cose che secondo me sono giuste, ma non vado in chiesa. E non è essere cristiani. Però invidio quelli che ha non fede e che credono. Gli invidio veramente tanto. E invidio chi ha costanza di andare a messa, confessarsi...



Ragazzi ma non esistono solo i cattolici nel mondo eh


----------



## Jaqen (27 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma non esistono solo i cattolici nel mondo eh



Si, parlavo della mia esperienza da veneto in Italia 
Poi l'idea di "cambiare religione" o cercare di capire altre religioni o filosofie non è una cosa che mi piace... Religione è anche tradizione... E la mia tradizione è questa... Mi sbaglierò forse...


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Si, parlavo della mia esperienza da veneto in Italia
> Poi l'idea di "cambiare religione" o cercare di capire altre religioni o filosofie non è una cosa che mi piace... Religione è anche tradizione... E la mia tradizione è questa... Mi sbaglierò forse...



Io ti capisco, ma anche qui, non è che la religione è basata sullo ius soli


----------



## Livestrong (27 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] mi ripeti la definizione di chi è ateo ma non è sbattezzato?



Ipocrita


----------

